

Show HN: JoystiCC Turns Friends into Game Pieces - jonmarkgo

http://joysti.cc/<p>We built JoystiCC at the Techcrunch Disrupt Hackathon over the past 24 hours. It is an open source game platform that uses human beings as the pieces in the game. You can see a video of our real-life Frogger game in action at our website http://joysti.cc/<p>What do you all think, how could you see this being used?
======
hansy
This cracks me up very creative!

The blindfolded Frogger game made me think this might be great for disabled
individuals who want to connect with their peers. It's probably not where you
guys were going with the idea, but thought I'd give my 2 cents.

------
jarodreyes
I want to stage a real-life pac-man game in times square. I have worked out
the logistics and think it would be really fun. Any PR people interested in
helping us make this happen? With say a corporate sponsor?

------
guynamedloren
<http://joysti.cc/> clickable

------
frankdenbow
I could see people playing Marco-Polo with this, with a second player helping
the blindfolded person

------
s2r2
I just thought it was a game played by email (mislead by the "CC")...

